

Japan: Nuclear crisis raised to Chernobyl level - wolfhumble
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-13045341

======
jamaicahest
Says something about the media that they mention in passing that 13,228 people
have died, 14,529 are missing and over 150,000 people are homeless. All from
the earthquake, not the nuclear plant. And yet the focus is on the nuclear
plant, which fortunately has not yet been responsible for any deaths and if we
consider Chernobyl the worst case scenario, will have a much lower death toll
than the earthquake. I'm not saying it's not important, but what happened to
reporting about the effects of the earthquake? Did that just become boring
news?

------
Derbasti
Chernobyl cost several hundred thousand lives
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernobyl_disaster#Assessing_th...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernobyl_disaster#Assessing_the_disaster.27s_effects_on_human_health)).
Let's hope and pray Fukushima will not exact a similar cost.

